# period after OHSS



## angelswings (May 16, 2009)

hi gals,

i had egg retrieval 8/6/09, ended up with 22 embyros. developed quiet severe OHSS i had a period about 2 weeks later as advised by clinic but nothing since. No chance of getting pregnant naturally so starting to get a bit worried now. Back at clinic next week but getting really impatient cos i just want FET asap. 

Anyone else have a delayed period after OHSS and am i worrying for nothing. Any advice welcome

Love
Angelswings


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you suffered with OHSS   I too had a severe case   Not nice.  I had 25 eggs but only 3 embryo's, so you have done great with fertilisation!

My cycles are usually around 25-35 days but the cycle following my OHSS, so the one you are going through now, was 72 days.  Try to be patient, it is you body's way of repairing itself.  You can take meds to bring on AF, but in my mind, if I let nature take it's course, it will be ready to carry that much hoped for pregnancy.  In my case that worked as dispite odds (embies were all very fragmented and only of a fair quality) both which were put back stuck and are 3 years old now 

Good luck!


----------

